# Keyboard only works in safe mode



## Tyrael (Aug 3, 2009)

Ok so my bluetooth keyboard just randomly refused to connect to my computer and after trying to ge it to connect and switching batteries I decided to connect a USB keyboard. Now this worked just fine until yesterday when I started up my computer my keyboard wasn't responding. So I disconnected it and connected it in another port and restarted my computer however this didn't help at all so i deleted the keyboard drivers restarted and connected again this also didn't help and now the keyboard only works in safemode, any ideas on how to fix this?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

try a cmos reset

cmos reset
turn the computer off
remove the power lead from the back
take the side off
remove the cmos battery
move the cmos jumper from pins 1 and 2 to pin 2 and 3 and the back to pins 1 and 2
reinsert the battery
put the side on
replug in the power lead
boot the computer

there can be 2 solder points you touch with a screwdriver
2 pins you touch with a screwdriver or use a jumper
a cmos clear switch or button
there will be a diagram and instructions in your manual


----------

